# Awd eos?



## flushb5 (Jun 7, 2010)

Is there an option for an awd eos? I have tried looking it up and I have seen people mention the 3.2 v6 comes in awd but I cannot find any. Does anyone know anything about this?


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

AFAIK the EOS has never been offered with AWD in any market. I believe the consensus is that with the way the roof and spare wheel well are positioned there would not be room for the mechanics required to be fitted. I do not think any manufacturer has offered a AWD Tin-Top to-date....

As far as engines are concerned. In the US the EOS was offereed with 2.0T and 3.2 VR6 for MY 2007 and 2008. The 3.2 was discontinued in the US for MY2009. In other markets the 3.2 VR6 was replaced with a 3.6 VR6 for MY 2009 onwards...


----------



## flushb5 (Jun 7, 2010)

oh okay, it would be cool if it was offered in awd but in this case :thumbdown:


----------



## cb391 (Mar 12, 2006)

The Eos never had AWD as an option. The V6 lasted only for the first 2 model years in the U.S. The Eos gets a facelift in 2011 and goes away after 2014. Then it becomes a Passat. See The attached link...

http://www.automobilemag.com/features/news/1006_2015_volkswagen_passat_convertible/index.html


----------



## FL_Eos (Aug 21, 2010)

Maybe the Bluesport when it arrives?? I know they said it would be rwd.


----------

